# Infinite Zero



## freaksavior (Aug 27, 2013)

Build specs (over many months)

i7 4770k
Gigabyte z87x-ud4 (will probably get the z87x-oc at some point)
16GB of Mushkin 2400Mhz Ram
Dual GTX770 2GB's ( One is on the way)
Video Cards as of now. Dual ATI HD 5850's
NZXT H630
Silverstone DA800 800w PSU
Intel 320 80GB SSD
3 x 2TB Seagate
2 X .5TB WD Black 

Current Part:







All parts are installed prior to receiving the CPU cooler.






First mod. Bracket for drive bays. These are in the way for the hard drives power.

Before






After 
















Backside






Finished:







For now I plan to sleeve all my cables with either Orange/White/Grey|black sleeve.  I will get rid of most of the drives at some point and replace them with 4TB drives. 



Spoiler: review



August 27th.

I want to add my $0.02 to this case.

Overall it's easy to work in with plenty of room for video cards and the fact the back is gaping open for CPU coolers is a nice plus. There is a large space in the back work with your cables and the SSD brackets are nice to have to hide away the 2.5's. Most people will argue that the odd bay you are limited to two, but that's plenty for me. One DVD drive, one fan controller. All of my complaints are related to the hard drive cages. They were and simply are a terrible design. If you plan to install more than, well, any mechanical drives, it's not a great choice in cases. They clearly disregarded the functionality of the hard drive cages and did not look at it close enough. It's a pain in the ass routing the cables due to their drive brackets and your configuration options are also limited. You can do a 3 or 2 drive cage on the top. If you need two cages, it has to be a 3/2. There is no 3/3/2 or 2/3/3. The config is setup for 3/2/3. The backside has a bracket (i'm guessing for support) that is in the way when running multiple drives and setting up the sata power to run down the back of the case, it's in the way and causes a bulge which in turn is in the way of the drive mounting brackets. 

The front, and the top are hard to get off and the plastic sides are soft so i've already got marks from gently pulling the top and front off. The top and front panel does have a .8mm thick aluminium plate attached and it's gives it a higher quality feeling but it's still made from plastic. Noise wise, i've loaded up with as many fans that fit. I've got the stock fans plus 6 additional 120's. The config is as such

3 x 120's up top pushing out
1 x up front pulling
1 x at the bottom pulling
1 x on the hard drive cage pulling
1 x200mm up front pulling
1 x 140 in the back exhausting.
2 x 140 CPU cooler fans

With all the fans running max RPM, this case is still quite audible. 

My last comment, if they had done three things this case could of been nearly perfect. 

A) All Aluminium. It would of increased cost, but it would have been worth it. 
B) SATA3 Backplane. Corsiar did it and they even sell the backplane for $10. This wouldn't have pushed up the production cost much
C) Turn the drives around so I can put the drives in the same way I put all my other hardware in, it just doesn't make sense. 

I plan to mod the last two into this case some how. I believe the 800D backplace will work from the sata 2 version, sata 3 is nice for SSD's but that's what the back mounts are far. Mechanical will never max out sata 2. 

September 8th.

While rebuilding the machine, if you use rubbing alcohol on the front plastic it willl discolor slightly. This is clearly a cheap plastic. NZXT will be notified.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2013)

Phanteks PH-TC14PE and 16GB of Mushkin DDR3 2400Mhz arrived. EVGA Superclock GTX770 2GB will be here Thursday. 

I'm not sure what I want to do for cable colors. I need to get them sorted out.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be easier to figure out which color to sleeve with once your GPU arrives.  Looking good so far, I'm enjoying my single 770 and will probably add another next spring-ish.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2013)

Load temps









It's not stable though 










Edit #4:
Looks like I can boot at 46x 100 to get 4.6 with only 1.25v but it will not remain stable. It's stock 3.9 at 1.119 right now.

Temps are amazing with this cooler. Easy on par with the h110i<


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 15, 2013)

GPU Came in on Thursday. 





















Need to take a few more


----------

